# Question for the PG (Pre-Goretex) guys.



## UberCree (19 Dec 2005)

How do you get the smell off of the old rain jackats / pants?  Smells like, what best can be described as ... manure.

Also,
What is the best way to wash the felt liner in the mukluks?  
What is the best way to wash the winter mitts?

Merci, Ekosi, Thank you.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Dec 2005)

Just toss your rainsuit in the wash. You'll never really get rid of the smell though.

Open the mukluk socks and wash on gentle, with cold water. Hang dry. They're wool and will shrink otherwise.

Gentle cycle, hang dry for the mitts.


----------



## Kat Stevens (19 Dec 2005)

You probably already know, but don't wash the outers.  The leather turns to stone, ditto for the old trigger mitts (my fave army handgear ever).


----------



## chrisf (19 Dec 2005)

UberCree said:
			
		

> How do you get the smell off of the old rain jackats / pants?   Smells like, what best can be described as ... manure.



If it smells like manure, either it's got manure on it, or it went moldy... remember, next time you get home after an exercise, dry your kit...


----------



## UberCree (19 Dec 2005)

I bought a bunch of kit from a surplus retailer for an outdoor education program.  

I will send a memo to the CDS to tell him to better dry his kit before he sells it to civies like myself.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Dec 2005)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> You probably already know, but don't wash the outers.   The leather turns to stone, ditto for the old trigger mitts (my fave army handgear ever).



Kat,

I've never had a problem, as long as you cold water wash and hang dry them. Their a little stiff, but will work back soft afterwards. No different than them getting wet in the snow.The dryer will screw them up though.


----------



## chrisf (19 Dec 2005)

UberCree said:
			
		

> I bought a bunch of kit from a surplus retailer for an outdoor education program.
> 
> I will send a memo to the CDS to tell him to better dry his kit before he sells it to civies like myself.



If you're a civvie, then perhaps you should ditch the Lieutenant bars?


----------



## UberCree (19 Dec 2005)

Ssshhh, I am not really a civie ...   

Does that satisfy you?


----------



## kincanucks (19 Dec 2005)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> If it smells like manure, either it's got manure on it, or it went moldy... remember, next time you get home after an exercise, dry your kit...



Don't be a knob.  The freaking thing has always stunk and smells like vomit to me.


----------



## Danjanou (19 Dec 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Don't be a knob.   The freaking thing has always stunk and smells like vomit to me.



Yeah I agree more a vomit than manure smell, and that was fairly well cared for kit (mine). I can only imagine what stuff that's been laying around in storage at the local surplus store reeks like .


----------



## chrisf (19 Dec 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Don't be a knob.   The freaking thing has always stunk and smells like vomit to me.



Rain gear? Really? Mine smells fine, every time it smells a bit off I just wash it... smells fine again...

Now, my ground sheet on the other hand... actually, my ground sheet smells fine too... got rid of the old stank-arse rotton-cheese ground sheet I had got two of the new ground sheets, tiny bit heavier, but more durable, no smell...


----------



## the 48th regulator (19 Dec 2005)

Just a Sig Op,

When I was issued my rain gear, your bib smelled just like it...

cool the jets and let the people who know about the gack exchange some information...

dileas

tess


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Dec 2005)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Rain gear? Really? Mine smells fine, every time it smells a bit off I just wash it... smells fine again...
> 
> Now, my ground sheet on the other hand... actually, my ground sheet smells fine too... got rid of the old stank-arse rotton-cheese ground sheet I had got two of the new ground sheets, tiny bit heavier, but more durable, no smell...



See, your not listening (or reading). Ubercree said he bought OLD stuff. Anyone that's been around longer than Sunday knows he doesn't mean the NEW stuff your issued now. Just in case you missed 48th's point, the old stuff smelled like baby puke, and still does. You obviously have nothing to add, since all the gear we're talking about is almost older than you. Please be a gentleman and bow out gracefully.


----------



## Kat Stevens (20 Dec 2005)

I was En Force for a Phase II (I think) course in Chilcotin in '85.  They were issued their gear very recently.  We were doing a night sneak and peek on their defensive position, and we could smell their rain gear and hootchies long before we ever saw the trenchline....no shyt, that stuff stank sitting on the shelf.


----------



## chrisf (20 Dec 2005)

recceguy said:
			
		

> See, your not listening (or reading). Ubercree said he bought OLD stuff. Anyone that's been around longer than Sunday knows he doesn't mean the NEW stuff your issued now. Just in case you missed 48th's point, the old stuff smelled like baby puke, and still does. You obviously have nothing to add, since all the gear we're talking about is almost older than you. Please be a gentleman and bow out gracefully.



Since he said pre-goretex, I simply assumed he meant the current issue rubber rain gear. Of which mine smells fine (But does stink very much like manure/mold if stored wet, not that puke smell of the ground sheets). If he's referring to kit older then that, then sure, I'm wrong.

Now quit with the age based attacks. You old guys might break a hip


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Dec 2005)

Ubercree,

If you need more info, PM me or some of the others here. Right now, I think you got enough to get started. Time to put the kid on a sugar high to bed.


----------

